# Somebody got rich$$



## bretts (Feb 24, 2004)

Double bull blinds got bought out by primos. Pretty awesome story if you follow those double bull guys over the years. Primos has really been stepping up in the archery industry. Watch for the new "Primos double bull blinds"


----------



## crewhunting (Mar 29, 2007)

yea its crazy how they started. I wish i was them lol i woujld get to go hunting whenever were ever good for them.


----------

